# Making a mallet



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Who can point me to a good source for how to make a mallet I can use with my socket chisels?

Thanks folks


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

To bad you didn't get into the mallet swap with us. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/anyone-interested-project-swap-46225/
There's videos on you tube you could follow or do a search.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have several plans for mallets. If you are willing to pm me with an e-mail address, I would be happy to send you the ones that I have that are public domain.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Dominick said:


> To bad you didn't get into the mallet swap with us. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/anyone-interested-project-swap-46225/
> There's videos on you tube you could follow or do a search.


i'm sure that would have been great, but the person who got mine would more than likely be disappointed!


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Wrangler said:


> I have several plans for mallets. If you are willing to pm me with an e-mail address, I would be happy to send you the ones that I have that are public domain.


pm sent, thanks


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> i'm sure that would have been great, but the person who got mine would more than likely be disappointed!


Nah, I am going to be happy with any device that I can beat things with. I am in the same boat though--not sure how the one I am making will turn out...

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> i'm sure that would have been great, but the person who got mine would more than likely be disappointed!


It's not even about that. It's about sharing what we love doing. Don't sell yourself short Chris.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

What I did is pretty much this: http://www.leevalley.com/us/shopping/techinfo.aspx?c=&type=a&p=43969

It works pretty well, and it was easy. I used leftovers from a pallet, probably yellow pine... I'm sure it will show use quite quickly, but it was quick, cheap, and fun.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

amckenzie4 said:


> What I did is pretty much this: http://www.leevalley.com/us/shopping/techinfo.aspx?c=&type=a&p=43969
> 
> It works pretty well, and it was easy. I used leftovers from a pallet, probably yellow pine... I'm sure it will show use quite quickly, but it was quick, cheap, and fun.


Chris,

This is the same plan that I was going to send to you. Instead of brads, I pinned mine together with dowels. Mine is made from some scraps of hard maple and has served well for almost four years.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I would also like to recommendation book. "Making Woodwork Aids & Devices" By Robert Wearing. It has mallet plans, and lots of other helpful stuff.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Wrangler said:


> I have several plans for mallets. If you are willing to pm me with an e-mail address, I would be happy to send you the ones that I have that are public domain.



This forum is about sharing and while through a PM is nice sharing with everyone in a post or thread is better.:thumbsup:


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> Chris,
> 
> This is the same plan that I was going to send to you. Instead of brads, I pinned mine together with dowels. Mine is made from some scraps of hard maple and has served well for almost four years.


Actually, I didn't even pin mine... just glued it and put it under a pile of old textbooks. It didn't seem to need it, and it's holding up quite nicely.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

amckenzie4 said:


> Actually, I didn't even pin mine... just glued it and put it under a pile of old textbooks. It didn't seem to need it, and it's holding up quite nicely.


I only pinned mine because I'm anal about glue joints. I've never had one fail, but I just can't help myself.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> This forum is about sharing and while through a PM is nice sharing with everyone in a post or thread is better.:thumbsup:


Sorry about that, I'll remember your advice in the future.


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

What about turning one on a lathe? Now a days one would need to glue up a blank then turn it to your personal size and shape.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

EWerner said:


> What about turning one on a lathe? Now a days one would need to glue up a blank then turn it to your personal size and shape.


The original poster does not presently have a lathe. Separate thread on how to make one in the Woodturning forum.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

amckenzie4 said:


> What I did is pretty much this: http://www.leevalley.com/us/shopping/techinfo.aspx?c=&type=a&p=43969
> 
> It works pretty well, and it was easy. I used leftovers from a pallet, probably yellow pine... I'm sure it will show use quite quickly, but it was quick, cheap, and fun.


That works for me, thanks.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I made a couple of really, really ugly mallets from log pieces. While they are quite bash-worthy and don't damage my tools, the faces are crushing with use.
If a chunk doesn't split under my froe, I realize that I just didn't hit it hard enough. Hard, dry alder doesn't dent iron.
I plan to beat those mallets to an absolute pulp, should I live so long. Then build a little funeral pyre, remember what all I carved, and get another log.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

i have a bunch of beech logs from a tree we took down in the back yard. i think i'll use that. it is probably not the hardest wood around, but probably plenty hard enough for a mallet.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> i have a bunch of beech logs from a tree we took down in the back yard. i think i'll use that. it is probably not the hardest wood around, but probably plenty hard enough for a mallet.


Good wood. Beech was used for the body of many wooden planes, including yours.

The design in the link provided by amckenzie4 will be a decent mallet. I would have the end grain as the striking faces. I think a more robust orientation to be hitting with end grain.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Good wood. Beech was used for the body of many wooden planes, including yours.
> 
> The design in the link provided by amckenzie4 will be a decent mallet. I would have the end grain as the striking faces. I think a more robust orientation to be hitting with end grain.


+1. Beech with the end grain at the striking surface. It doesn't get much better.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

ok, sounds like i have plan. now i need to get it done!

but i need to get my damn saw benc done first!


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I made a mallet out of some red oak scraps I'd left over from making a small box. The edges had all been ripped at 45°, so I lined then up so the edges would make a nice overlong hexagon. The handle is a 3/4" dowel pinned in with a 3/8 dowel. It isn't anything too fancy, but I was using it to put some plugs over some screws the other day and discovered that the hexagon shape gives me a nice small area at the top of the face where it comes to a point, making it easy to use to tap in the plug initially before moving my fingers out of the way and being more rigorous.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Gilgaron said:


> I made a mallet out of some red oak scraps I'd left over from making a small box. The edges had all been ripped at 45°, so I lined then up so the edges would make a nice overlong hexagon. The handle is a 3/4" dowel pinned in with a 3/8 dowel. It isn't anything too fancy, but I was using it to put some plugs over some screws the other day and discovered that the hexagon shape gives me a nice small area at the top of the face where it comes to a point, making it easy to use to tap in the plug initially before moving my fingers out of the way and being more rigorous.


might you have any pictures of it?


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Sure I can get a picture up later tonight.


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

I think in the latest issue of Woodsmith or some other magazine, someone made a mallet just like the Lee Valley plan, except that they used dowels to pin the handle to the head. They used contrasting wood and pins and it looked really nice.

Greg


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's my mallet. I suppose I could've bought some beech or maple, but a wooden mallet seems like the sort of thing that should be made from scraps.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Gilgaron said:


> Here's my mallet. I suppose I could've bought some beech or maple, but a wooden mallet seems like the sort of thing that should be made from scraps.


If it works that's all that matters. Right?


----------



## gomez11811 (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine is made from scrap also, the head is a multi-laminate beach "pinblock" , the piano`s tuning pins get driven into it, and maple handle. I don`t remember if the different strike angles were on purpose or......


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

would plywood be good for a mallet? i have some scraps i could glue together.


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

The Tools and Shop issue of Fine Woodworking (Winter 2012) has a mallet plan that uses only hand tools. I am about to make it and will post the results when I am done.


----------

